# External JARs in Plugin



## manuche (15. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

In meinem Plugin möchte ich eine externe Lib benutze. In einem normalen Java Programm funktioniert der Code den ich mit den Klassen aus der Lib erstellt habe.
Wenn ich den Code jetzt in mein Plugin einbinde (die selben imports und die selben eingebundenen Jars) bekomme ich eine ClassDefNotFoundException um die Ohren geworfen!
Muss ich für externe Libs irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen vornehmen?

Gruß


----------



## NGP (15. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
Eclipse bietet unter 

>New>Project>Plug-in Development

an, aus einem bestehenden Jar-Archiv ein Plug-in zu erstellen. Dieses kann dann in MANIFEST.MF unter Require-Bundle oder unter Dependencies als Required Plug-in hinzugefügt werden. Dadurch findet Eclipse die dort sichtbaren Klassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## manuche (15. Apr 2009)

Hi und danke für die fixe Antwort!

Ich hab jetzt eher damit gerechnet, dass dieser Menüpunkt für bereits bestehende Plugins (in Jar-Form) gedacht ist, welche man erweitern möchte.
Gibts denn keine andere Möglichkeit die Klassen aus dem Package sichtbar zu machen?
Sonst muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und (mal wieder xD) alles umstellen...

Gruß


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Abhängigkeiten (jars) mit in das Bundle zu packen, frag mich nicht wo, hab keine RCP Anwendungen geschrieben sondern OSGi Bundles mithilfe von Maven2, aber ich weiss dass es geht.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2009)

Im PlugIn Manifest Editor kannst du zusaetzliche Bibliotheken eintragen die zum PlugIn Classpath Beitragen.


----------



## foobar (20. Apr 2009)

Die Libs gehören aber auf jeden Fall in ein seperates Bundle. Wenn du später z.b. mal den Updatemanger oder P2 verwendest kannste dir das updaten der Libs meistens sparen, weil die sich ja seltener ändern.


----------

